

Ask HN: Which has more job openings RoR or Django? - shire

I know that Python is very popular for data and scientific stuff so there is probably more job openings for Python than there are Ruby. But what about Ruby on Rails vs Django as far as how many companies are using them and which is a student more likely to get a job in?
======
27182818284
It depends on the territory in my opinion and what your personal goals are.

For example, in the Midwest USA, there isn't much for Django jobs, but I see
Django job posting fairly often in the US for the west-ish jobs. Like Silicon
Valley and all.

Here is a dirty secret, though: If you want a well-paying, salaried job
without risk, you want to look at .NET jobs in the Midwest. For example, Union
Pacific pays well for .NET devs in places where the cost of living is much
lower. Senior devs in some companies here (when you account for cost of living
being much lowe) pay the Silicon Valley equivalent of $500K. It just isn't
sexy to talk about .NET railroad infrastructure apps when NPM and Ruby are the
hot topics on Hacker News.

------
gesman
Django: 331

Ruby on rails: 904

C#: 8357

Sources:

[http://www.dice.com/job/results?caller=basic&q=django&x=all&...](http://www.dice.com/job/results?caller=basic&q=django&x=all&p=)

[http://www.dice.com/job/results?caller=searchagain&q=ruby+on...](http://www.dice.com/job/results?caller=searchagain&q=ruby+on+rails&x=all&p=)

[http://www.dice.com/job/results?caller=searchagain&q=C%23&x=...](http://www.dice.com/job/results?caller=searchagain&q=C%23&x=all&p=)

------
8entropy
The answer may depend on geographic location and market (Oil & Gas, Medical,
Manufacturing). Some cities (within the USA) have great paying opportunities
with open source languages (such as Python, Ruby, Java), while other cities
generally hire Microsoft programming skills (C#, asp.net, vb.net).

~~~
27182818284
Wow I was typing my response so I didn't see yours, but yes, the geography
plays a surprisingly big role.

------
Moto7451
Not super scientific:

698 Jobs with Django in the description

[https://jobs.ziprecruiter.com/candidate/search?search=Django...](https://jobs.ziprecruiter.com/candidate/search?search=Django&location=&radius=50)

4576 Jobs with Ruby on Rails in the description

[https://jobs.ziprecruiter.com/candidate/search?search=Ruby+o...](https://jobs.ziprecruiter.com/candidate/search?search=Ruby+on+Rails&location=&radius=50)

I think the real question is how many quality jobs are in those results, which
is hard to answer.

